# Что такое Гиамакс комплекс?



## romanpr (13 Фев 2009)

Здравствуйте, у меня остеохондроз.
Длительное время я принимала диклофенак,
боль проходила, но теперь у меня болит желудок.
В аптеке посоветовали принимать дополнительно Гиамакс комплекс.
Прочитала инструкцию – вроде бы подходит.
Хочу узнать мнение принимавших.
Какие результаты? Как переносится?
И еще одно, что мне теперь принимать для желудка?


----------

